# How much cash to bring to Australia



## MakJee

Hello 

While travelling to Australia for First entry, how much cash can I bring to Australia. I will have wife and two kids (5 and 7) travelling with me. We plan on staying and settling in right away, not activate and return at a later date. So how much amount can we as a family bring as personal allowance or use? My visa subclass is 176 which already states that I am obliged to bring 20k, however, is it at the time of first entry or transferred later?

Also can we declare further amounts which will be transferred to my bank account at the airport? Is there any advantage for that?


----------



## robboat

MakJee said:


> Hello
> 
> While travelling to Australia for First entry, how much cash can I bring to Australia. I will have wife and two kids (5 and 7) travelling with me. We plan on staying and settling in right away, not activate and return at a later date. So how much amount can we as a family bring as personal allowance or use? My visa subclass is 176 which already states that I am obliged to bring 20k, however, is it at the time of first entry or transferred later?
> 
> Also can we declare further amounts which will be transferred to my bank account at the airport? Is there any advantage for that?


Do you have an Australian bank account already?
If so, I suggest you use bank transfer to this account rather than a bag of cash.

176 visa seems to have a 1 month period for you to transfer the cash after you arrive.......????

There are restrictions on the movement of more that $10,000 aud to combat money laundering and other crime.
You must declare this on arrival to Australia otherwise there can be heavy fines.

Plus your cash could be lost/stolen/damaged during the trip.

+1 for bank transfer = peace of mind.....

Good luck


----------



## margie

i wouldn't travel with large amounts of cash these days - they will apply terrorism laws and confiscate it


----------



## AngelesAds

No they wont, just declare it... easy... its people that dont declare their money that get a problem...


----------

